# How to get smells/taste out of plastic?



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So if Iv'e left my cup in the car and the milk has gone off or I forgot to knock out the puck of coffee from my aeropress for a couple of days and now I have smelly plastic.

Is there any sure fire way of getting rid of these smells/tastes?

A few rounds in the dishwasher (prolonged high temp and washing) usually minimises them, and if you leave it to air out it often goes, but I'm just wondering if there is a easier/quicker/better way.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Lemon?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Steriliser tabs are amazing for this.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Leaving it in the freezer overnight seems to help a bit.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

PPapa said:


> Leaving it in the freezer overnight seems to help a bit.


Not recommended for plastics as they can lose their ductility and become brittle.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Not recommended for plastics as they can lose their ductility and become brittle.


Fair enough, but I have done it with Nalgene bottles and hydration bladders so many times... Nothing happened


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Kind of depends on the origin of the smell... Nothing that's going to work instantly tho really, you could leave in the fridge with milk in it, water with a peeled potato in, tomato juice for certain smells is apparently effective (not used it myself) tbh dishwasher is probably your best route.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jonc said:


> Steriliser tabs are amazing for this.


Like the things you use for baby products?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep. But they are quite aggressive.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Agressive how?


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Just soak in a mild bleach solution... It's plastic, not meant to last forever anyway


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Smell of bleach is worse than the one of stale coffee


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Dylan said:


> Agressive how?


They discolour plastic with lots of repeated use. Smell a bit bleachy too - but worth a shot I think.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmmm, think I may give smelly chemicals a miss.

I may try boiling for 20mins to sterilise, not sure how well it will do against the rubber bung of the aeropress.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Bicarbonate of soda solution. It works!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

What he said ^ but not necessarily in solution unless you find that easier.

It is after all the stuff that is preferred for removing smells from the fridge

...... and if you need any further recommendation, my Mother (83) swears by it


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

grumpydaddy said:


> What he said ^ but not necessarily in solution unless you find that easier.
> 
> It is after all the stuff that is preferred for removing smells from the fridge
> 
> ...... and if you need any further recommendation, my Mother (83) swears by it


And mine (76)


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I had the problem with one of my Keep cups. I used Puly Caff and boiling water. After a good soak for an hour, all was good.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Baking powder/ bicarbonate is just magical! I use it with boiling water.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have some of that in the cupboard, excellent!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Fair enough, but I have done it with Nalgene bottles and hydration bladders so many times... Nothing happened


I keep my Camelbak bladder in the freezer - have done for years with no ill effects. But I think it depends ob the plastic. I could envisage an aeropress getting all crazed from too much freezing or dishwasher time.


----------

